# Wieviel hat Euer Schwimmteich gekostet und wie ist er ausgestattet?



## HOBI (17. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Mich würde interessieren, wieviel Ihr für Euren Schwimmteich ausgegeben habt?
Wie groß ist er? (Schwimmbereich, Pflanzenzone)
Für welches System und welche Technik habt Ihr Euch entschieden?
Habt Ihr alles selber gemacht?
Gibts ein Foto davon zu bewundern?

Danke im Voraus für Eure zahlreichen Antworten!!

glg
Birgit


----------



## thias (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel hat Euer Schwimmteich gekostet und wie ist er ausgestattet?*



> Mich würde interessieren, wieviel Ihr für Euren Schwimmteich ausgegeben habt?


reichlich 10T€ mit Pflanzen und Holz für Terasse und Brücke, bestimmt 400 h Eigenleistung


> Wie groß ist er? (Schwimmbereich, Pflanzenzone)


120 m²/30 m²


> Für welches System und welche Technik habt Ihr Euch entschieden?


Zielsaugtechnik (schwerkraft) Bodenabläufe/Skimmer, Filtergraben zur Sedimentation, Pflanzen zum Nährstoffaufnahme, Kiesfilter Niederspannungspumpe 8000l


> Habt Ihr alles selber gemacht?


ja, bis auf Baggerarbeiten


> Gibts ein Foto davon zu bewundern?


nein, viele


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel hat Euer Schwimmteich gekostet und wie ist er ausgestattet?*

Servus Birgit

€ 26.000.- erbaut im September 2003
240m² (größte Länge 19m, größte Breite 16m, Tiefe 1,70 - 2,00m)
Volumen ca. 250.000 Liter

Oase Aquamax 15000
Grobfilter mit Bioteil (ca. 1m³)

Bachlauf ca. 5-6m lang

Preis inkl. Holzsteg und Brücke und den Erdaushub (wobei die Erde am Grund blieb > Niveauanhebung + Hügerl für Quelle des Bachlaufes)

Von einem hiesigen Galabauer im Raum Baden/NÖ durchgeführt.

Bilder in meinem Album und in meiner Signatur "Mein erster Schwimm-Teichbau"

Nur dieser Schwimmteich ist mittlerweile Geschichte, wir sind weg gezogen.


----------



## Eckentaler (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel hat Euer Schwimmteich gekostet und wie ist er ausgestattet?*

100m²  70m³  10.000,-€

viel Granit

is aber noch nciht ganz feddich


----------



## Rathmann (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel hat Euer Schwimmteich gekostet und wie ist er ausgestattet?*

Hallo, 

Gesamtkosten ca. 14.000€

2 Aqua Max 16.000
1 UV 110 Watt
2 Einbauskimmer
1 Biotec 36
1 Wasserfall (Eigenbau) 1 Bachlauf ca. 4 Meter

ca. 250 m2  und 200m3 Wasser

Alles bis auf Folie verlegen und verschweißen in Eigenarbeit. Mein Mann beherrscht die Schaufel perfekt.

Es war seid 3 Jahren unser Traum nun ist er fertig.

Was vergessen?

Gruß Doreen


----------



## ebo (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel hat Euer Schwimmteich gekostet und wie ist er ausgestattet?*

Schickes Teil. Der Biotec 36 schafft das oder filtert ihr noch anders?

Ist der Teich schon lange fertig oder gerade erst? Frage wegen der Bepflanzung und dem Filter weil etwas mehr grün ( Pflanzen ) könnte für meinen Geschmack nicht schaden. Wenn aber gerade erst fertig wächst das ja noch 


Gruß
ebo


----------



## buzzi (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel hat Euer Schwimmteich gekostet und wie ist er ausgestattet?*

Hallo,

ich habe was für den kleinen Geldbeutel (3000,- Euro):

naturnahe 60m² , davon die Hälfte für die Pflanzen, ca. 32000l mit 12V Pumpe, Skimmer und Quellstein, gebaut nach Weixler Kategorie II in Eigenregie bis auf den großen Erdaushub für den Schwimmbereich. Die Brücke fehlt noch (etwa 300,-). Hat mich etwa 2 Monate meiner Freizeit gekostet. Bilder habe ich auch davon online. Einfach mal suchen oder für den ersten Eindruck:

 


Gruß
buzzi


----------



## Scheiteldelle (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel hat Euer Schwimmteich gekostet und wie ist er ausgestattet?*

4200,-Euro  (incl. Terasse, Zaun und Gartenmöbel) aber !! alle Klinkersteine geschenkt bekommen
20m²; 32 m³ Schwimm/ 3m² bewachsener Bodenfilter
Teilschwerkraft ; Skimmer, Bodenablauf -> Ultrasive-> Pumpe-> Helixtonne (IBC)-> bewachsener Bodenfilter
bis auf Folie einschweißen, alles selber

 

 

Gruß Maik


----------



## Woodruff (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel hat Euer Schwimmteich gekostet und wie ist er ausgestattet?*

Hallo
Mein Teich ist nach dem  Naturagart System hat 85 m2 mit Filtergraben und hat bis jetzt
9000 € gekostet.
Davon ist der Schwimmbereich 66 m2 und der FG 19 m2
Baggerarbeiten habe ich einer Fa. Überlassen den Rest bis jetzt alleine bewältigt.
Der Teich ist komplett eingemörtelt und mit ufermatten ausgelegt.
Ich rechne noch bis Fertigstellung mit weiteren 1500 € .


----------



## Rathmann (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wieviel hat Euer Schwimmteich gekostet und wie ist er ausgestattet?*

Hallo ebo,

, für dein Lob. Ja wir filtern nur mit dem Biotec 36. Haben unseren Teich seit Mai 09.also ganz frisch. Hatten zum Anfang viel Ärger mit unserem Wasser ( da Kies nach Wasserbefüllung), aber habe hier im Forum viele Ideen und Hilfe gefunden. Nun ist es glas klar. 1x Wöchentlich sauge ich den Boden mit einem Bodensauger, den wir noch von unserem Pool hatten ab. Zur Zeit tgl. Wasser auffüllen durch verdunstung die bei der Größe enorm ist. Aber ansonsten funktioniert alles. Pflanzen sind auf dem Foto schlecht zu sehen aber sie sind auch noch klein und müssen wachsen. Das einzige was schnell gewachsen ist, sind die Seerosen. 
Gruß Doreen


----------

